# Royal Blossom Bottling Co. (help)



## QuiltsRme (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a coke bottle with "Royal Blossom Bottling Co" and "Chattanooga, Tenn." on it.....
 any knowledge of what year this was made and was it for Coke???? Thanks for any responses...

 QuiltsRme@aol.com


----------

